# Long term Tourist!



## minm (Jan 19, 2011)

Hola, I've been living in Mexico for over 4 years now, and LOVE IT!

I have a question about visas, and wonder if anyone out there could help me.

The entire time I've been here, I have been on a tourist visa and I do leave every 180 days for the 3 days and come back in on a new tourist visa. Often by plane, but also by bus. 

So, my question is, does anyone know what happens if you DON"T leave? I really don't want my FM3 status, or any other immigration status other than tourist....everyone I know that has one seems to be often hastled by it. I have a border near by, so can just leave and come easily and do go back to the states once a year of so.....it just gets expensive to leave and come and also a bit inconvienient. 

I have lost my tourist card before and they just replaced it for like $20usd, but what if it was expired, would I have trouble coming back into Mexico?

It may be a question you have answered a million times, but didn't find the answer when I searched. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Peace and FEEL GOOD

MinM


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

An FM3 once a year sounds a whole lot easier than going to the border every six months. I just got my FM3 after 5 years here and they don't want anything but a copy of the first page of your passport and proof of where you live. No proof of income, triplicate copies of everything, didn't even make an issue of me changing addresses .... couldn't be easier. They didn't even suggest I use the Internet to apply.

It did cost $1294 pesos

On the other hand I do know a guy that was here 4 years on a six month tourist visa. He just laid low and doesn't drive. He now has an FM2


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Being in any country without 'papers' has some definite disadvantages, particularly if you were involved in an accident or even as the victim of a crime. Deportation, without your belongings, wouldn't be fun.
The new procedures do require visa application to start online, in Spanisn, but there are many who can help you with that part. Just get it started in the first 30 days of your next FMM tourist permit.
Otherwise, you'll still need to make the 180 day trips to the border. Some day, even the FMM will be computerized and you won't be able to do that any more if they limit you to 180 days per year as a tourist.


----------

